# Making the switch - Misosuri Fox Trotter??



## Aprilswissmiss (May 12, 2019)

Have you ridden her already? If no, can you ride her before you take her? If it turns out you miss your Arab-type ride, would you get a second horse and keep both or would you rehome the trotter? Is she actually as "perfect" as you think she is/the person told you she is? Have you handled her yourself?

I have never ridden a gaited horse but I would really love to try one day. I think the opportunity alone would have me saying YES if I was in the right financial situation. 

It's totally your decision - here are just some things to fuel your thoughts.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Maddie Lapin said:


> - and am being offered for free a basically perfect horse - EXCEPT she's a Missouri Fox Trotter. I love this mare, she's beautiful and sweet and I'd love to have her but am really concerned I'll never get used to the gaits or get over missing posting (I love posting, keeps me from getting lazy or sore on long rides) and galloping...but the idea of passing her up is kind of heart-breaking too. Any thoughts?


You have that backward

You would love a Missouri Foxtrotter *EXCEPT she is FREE*. 

Bless your precious Arab and it sounds like you have given it great care for several years. That means you should know there is no such thing as a free horse.

Sooner or later, whatever is really wrong with the MFT is going to show itself and your wallet will be paying for it. 

This is a *FREE*horse that requires a full PPE, including blood work, IMO.

Far as switching to a gaited horse? If you can still post without back issues, you already sound biased against gaiting so no, don't take the *FREE* horse. Even if the horse is healthy you will be doing both the horse and yourself an injustice.

I can't help with how MFT's feel to ride as I have ridden Walking Horses for the last 30 years - the feel of gaits vary from horse-to-horse due to body structure, but their intermediate gait is completely different than an MFT.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I have never met anyone that "loves" posting - but I guess there is a first for everything. Not sure what kind of riding you do but I would literally die if someone offered me a free MFT. We had one and loved her!!! We have Tennessee Walking horses now but my daughter who owned the Fox Trotter has vowed to get another one when she is out of college.

My suggestion is to ask to take the horse out on loan or a trail lease. If you find that you just do not like gaiting as opposed to trotting then take her back or help them find a suitable home for the horse. In my area a really nice gaited horse (even unregistered) would sell for well over $1000 so if this horse is healthy and rides well you are getting a great deal.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I have a fox trotter and I do trail riding. She’s got a great personality and she moves so smoothly - love both those things. I do not miss posting one bit but need to mention I have nongaited horses as well so it’s not eliminated from my riding.

If truth be told, I have never galloped her (watching her in the pasture, the canter/gallop looks good and covers ground with a tendency to go into a pace for a few steps when gearing down) because she gets up enough speed in her fox trot and can zip right along which suits me. The faster the fox trot the more your weight wants to shift backward and you have to make effort (minimal) to keep a good position. This is something to keep in my mind if you don’t want to get into bad riding posture habits. Otherwise, your riding position will be the same cantering/galloping as usual which foxtrotters are quite capable of doing.

I think you won’t be sorry if you take her. Good luck and keep us posted on your new adventures with her.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Everyone I've known who has switched to Foxtrotters wonders why they didn't do it 20 years ago. If the horse is sound and sane, you may very well find you don't miss posting at all!


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

I just inspected one(a foxtrotter) a couple of days ago. It belongs to the most cowboy / back country guy you could ever imagine meeting. He uses it as his lead horse when he is packing in the mountains out here. Super friendly guy too. I really liked the horse but I never expected to run across one out here.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Well. I wasn't sure what I'd do with a gaited horse of my own. Having now ridden a Tennessee Walker I can tell you what I wouldn't do - be sore the next day or be tired from a very long trail ride.


I know this is about MFT horses, but I too have a bouncy, jarring horse. I adore him. But the gaited horses are where it's at. I never missed posting one bit. They are anything but boring, but if MFT are like the TWs, they too have all the standard gaits - so you can still trot if you just really have that burning need to post. I found the trot and the lope/gallop on the one I rode to be smooth as silk, but still clearly a trot or a lope.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I guess I am the only one that's gone from Arabs to Fox Trotters here.


My first and second horses were Arabians. Loved them to death, wonderful trail horses. Then my next horse was a Paint, then a Mustang, then a Fox Trotter, another Fox Trotter and another Fox Trotter. Current horse is a Fox Trotter. 


I never did know how to post (I am just a western trail rider) but I don't miss a hard trot AT ALL. I found with trotting horses I was looking for ways to collect them up when they trotted so they would be smooth. The Fox Trotter I have now goes automatically into smooth. :Angel:


I can't fathom, honestly, why most everyone doesn't ride gaited horses. I love non-gaited horses too, and would still own one if it was the right horse BUT all things being equal I would definitely choose gaited over non-gaited. I just find them so much fun I giggle! Why wouldn't you want a smooth ride? 



Gaited horses are really expensive in Arizona (like $5000-$10000) so I have never out-right purchased an expensive one. I got an exbroodmare once, and she came pregnant so I got a foal and now I have another I got from a friend (actually for free, and she is awesome). But nearly all horses in my price range are non-gaited types. To me, gaited horses are the luxury rides. :biggrin:


PS. Fox Trotters are closer to regular trotting horses than other gaited breeds because the fox trot is a broken (miss-timed) trot. Most other gaited horses do lateral gaits. Keep in mind though that many fox trotters also do lateral gaits and some other gaited breeds also fox trot. So the horse doesn't read his papers.


----------



## Maddie Lapin (Oct 15, 2019)

Thanks, I should have said in my original post that the horse has been boarding with me for over a year so we know each other well and I've been in love with her most of that time. Her owner is relocating several states away and health problems prevent her from riding anymore so she offered her to me. I'm strictly a trail rider. As much as I believe I would miss posting and my sporty little Arab, it would break my heart to see this mare leave and I can't afford three horses. Your responses are just the sort I was hoping to get.


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal (Jan 4, 2011)

I also went from arabians to TWH. 

You will not miss posting. You'll get used to the new rhythm and fall in love.

You'll still be able to gallop. Gaited horses can lope, canter and gallop (granted it is easier for some then others, especially horses with a lot of swing).

I just bought my first MFT, they are pretty rare up here. She is just like the walkers, full of all sorts of different gaits, including fox trot and rack, and lope. She has a gorgeous lope.

Unless I'm paid too, I don't ride trotters.


----------



## Maddie Lapin (Oct 15, 2019)

MajorSealstheDeal said:


> I also went from arabians to TWH.
> 
> You will not miss posting. You'll get used to the new rhythm and fall in love.
> 
> ...



I've ridden this mare a few times and she does seem
to have several gears.  Anyway, this is the sort of feedback I was hoping for, thanks!


----------



## Maddie Lapin (Oct 15, 2019)

Aprilswissmiss said:


> Have you ridden her already? If no, can you ride her before you take her? If it turns out you miss your Arab-type ride, would you get a second horse and keep both or would you rehome the trotter? Is she actually as "perfect" as you think she is/the person told you she is? Have you handled her yourself?
> 
> I have never ridden a gaited horse but I would really love to try one day. I think the opportunity alone would have me saying YES if I was in the right financial situation.
> 
> It's totally your decision - here are just some things to fuel your thoughts.



I have ridden her a few times and she's been in my barn over a year. Lovely mare. I would have her and my senior Arab and 3 horses is not going to happen. Unfortunately. :-( Thank you for your input!


----------



## Maddie Lapin (Oct 15, 2019)

walkinthewalk said:


> You have that backward
> 
> You would love a Missouri Foxtrotter *EXCEPT she is FREE*.
> 
> ...



I know, free horse is like a free kitten - no such thing! But I've boarded this horse for over a year, know her very well. Her owner is moving and not well enough to ride anymore so she offered her to me. I only just started riding her to see what she's like under saddle, a few weeks ago. I should have said that straight off.


----------



## Maddie Lapin (Oct 15, 2019)

Chevaux said:


> I think you won’t be sorry if you take her. Good luck and keep us posted on your new adventures with her.



Thanks, was really hoping to hear from people with Fox Trotters, so that's a big help. It would be extremely hard to let her go, to be honest.


----------



## Maddie Lapin (Oct 15, 2019)

trailhorserider said:


> I guess I am the only one that's gone from Arabs to Fox Trotters here.
> 
> 
> My first and second horses were Arabians. Loved them to death, wonderful trail horses. Then my next horse was a Paint, then a Mustang, then a Fox Trotter, another Fox Trotter and another Fox Trotter. Current horse is a Fox Trotter.



That's a pretty solid endorsement.  Well I did come here hoping to be talked in to this mare.  Thanks for the input!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Maddie Lapin said:


> I know, free horse is like a free kitten - no such thing! But I've boarded this horse for over a year, know her very well. Her owner is moving and not well enough to ride anymore so she offered her to me. I only just started riding her to see what she's like under saddle, a few weeks ago. I should have said that straight off.


That all being said, the only remaining issue would be if you can forget to post ever again. 

I went to Walking Horses thirty years ago, after riding Arab/crosses all my life, because my back needed something that did not bounce.

The PT guy told me to give up horses -- well that was a foolish thing to suggest so I had a trail riding buddy hunt down a solid Walking Horse and I never looked back.

That sweet fella carried me everywhere for 24 of his 27 years -- he is laid to rest on this farm --RIP Duke ---


----------



## Maddie Lapin (Oct 15, 2019)

walkinthewalk said:


> The PT guy told me to give up horses -- well that was a foolish thing to suggest so I had a trail riding buddy hunt down a solid Walking Horse and I never looked back.
> 
> That sweet fella carried me everywhere for 24 of his 27 years -- he is laid to rest on this farm --RIP Duke ---



Silly pt guy, thinking he could tell someone to give up horses and expect them to listen to him. 

I've had my Arab for 27 of his 29 years. It's amazing having a relationship with an animal last so long.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I beg to differ on a free horse. My first horse was free, she was older but nothing inherently wrong with her besides old age problems over the years that I had her. I have a 12 year old mare now that if the right person for her came along, I would almost give her to them. I wouldn't just give her to anyone though, they would have to be the perfect person for her. She has one issue, she can be spooky. She is healthy as can be and and has never had lameness issues except for one time when she was having a problem with her frog from being in too much moisture for too long. She's a great little riding horse and fun.

I would certainly be more cautious and really want to know why they would give this horse away. Other than that, I think a Missouri Fox Trotter would be a blast to ride and would definitely consider it.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I've got two quarters and a TWH/SSH....
Guess which one get ridden the most?
Once you go rack, you never go back.....


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

I talked to my mom last night, and she informed me that her friends who have always had Arabs both switched to Foxtrotters this year, and are having a blast. They've been to fun shows, team pennings, hauled to the Black Hills to trail ride for a week, and are going by on the road almost every night.

Knee and back pain prompted the husband to lease a Foxtrotter for the summer from a friend. Two months into the lease, he bought the horse, and then his wife wanted one, too. The two Arabs are retired to pasture pets/spare horses when friends come to ride, and those Foxtrotters are ridden daily. 

I have a Paint and a Paso. I suspect my next horse will be a Foxtrotter.


----------



## Maddie Lapin (Oct 15, 2019)

LoriF said:


> I would certainly be more cautious and really want to know why they would give this horse away. Other than that, I think a Missouri Fox Trotter would be a blast to ride and would definitely consider it.



I board the mare and her owner doesn't ride anymore, and since she's moving away she really just wants a good home for her. She's a sweet sweet animal, the mare and so far a solid trail horse.


----------



## MustangTrainer (Jan 6, 2019)

Oh yeah, go for it! I've got a MFT mare, she will do all the specialized gaits and the regular ones, I've galloped and trotted on her, she jumps, she does barrels, she's a fantastic trail horse, short and long distance. MFTs are amazing and if you've got the chance to get one, go for it. I think you will find that you will quite enjoy the gaits as well, particularly the foxtrot, but you should be able to trot as well and I've never heard of a healthy, younger foxtrotter that can't gallop as well. I will warn you though that it can be difficult to find a saddle for a MFT because they tend to have larger shoulders and most average saddles don't fit them that well, but other than that, MFTs are amazing.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

Foxtrotters tend to fit pretty well in to western tack meant for stock horses. That's one reason they are so popular around here-- you can use what you already have, and not stick out as a 'gaited horse person' at a trail ride until you glide off in that foxtrot and leave the quarter horses in the dust....


----------



## BarbandBadgerandPedro (Apr 3, 2018)

There is a thread here on "just a trail horse" you should read. Mo fox trotters can be great trail horses or for ponying with the saddlebags of carbonated beverages! you should grab that horse & enjoy the new ride!


----------



## WildHorses85 (Oct 1, 2019)

I just got a Rocky Mountain Horse. He was "gifted" to me, by a woman who owns a local barn through a friend. I have severe back and knee pain when riding (and yes, I'm only 34, but I have been riding horses since I was 7, and trained for the longest time so I've had plenty of my fair share of spills and injuries). I have no more padding between the last 5 vertebrae in my spine and basically they grind together. I tried a few gaited horses out for friends who were looking, as I come from a dressage and hunter background and had never ridden a gaited horse, and I couldn't BELIEVE how loose and free my back felt and when I got off...no pain! Which is huge for me. I had always joked about how when I got too old and sore to ride I would buy a gaited horse. Well, I'm not old, but I am sore, and I am really excited to start the gaited journey. I love all day trail riding and am interested in endurance, so I think this boy will be a lot of fun. So, while I start him in training I may have quite a few questions for those that own gaited horses! And as for the OP-if you can afford it, and like her, why not?


----------



## Maddie Lapin (Oct 15, 2019)

BarbandBadgerandPedro said:


> There is a thread here on "just a trail horse" you should read. Mo fox trotters can be great trail horses or for ponying with the saddlebags of carbonated beverages! you should grab that horse & enjoy the new ride!



Honestly I've read so much great PR for MFTs
here, besides loving her already I can't imagine letting her go.


----------



## Maddie Lapin (Oct 15, 2019)

MustangTrainer said:


> Oh yeah, go for it! I've got a MFT mare, she will do all the specialized gaits and the regular ones, I've galloped and trotted on her, she jumps, she does barrels, she's a fantastic trail horse, short and long distance. MFTs are amazing and if you've got the chance to get one, go for it. I think you will find that you will quite enjoy the gaits as well, particularly the foxtrot, but you should be able to trot as well and I've never heard of a healthy, younger foxtrotter that can't gallop as well. I will warn you though that it can be difficult to find a saddle for a MFT because they tend to have larger shoulders and most average saddles don't fit them that well, but other than that, MFTs are amazing.



I'm having a fitter come over to look at her in a few weeks. I am super-impressed by how much people like yourself who have a Fox Trotter really love them!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

SilverMaple said:


> Foxtrotters tend to fit pretty well in to western tack meant for stock horses. That's one reason they are so popular around here-- you can use what you already have, and not stick out as a 'gaited horse person' at a trail ride until you glide off in that foxtrot and leave the quarter horses in the dust....


In my limited experience I have found Fox Trotters easy to fit also. The FQHB saddles are slightly wide, but usable. My best fit is my Saddle King Old Timer with a Steele Equi-fit tree.......regular QH bars. That fit both of my Fox Trotter mares perfect. My younger horse (which was a QH/Fox Trotter cross) took the FQHB well. But for the purebreds, regular QH bars fit great. 

All my regular QH type bridles and breast collars fit. If anything, the Fox Trotters I've had experience with, tend to be a bit larger headed and larger shouldered than some Quarter Horses. 

I did know one Fox Trotter that was almost pony (or Arab) sized. But mostly they are normal, QH size.

Of the horses I've ridden over the years, the Arabians were the hardest to fit tack to. Saddles never had enough rock and all the bridles and breast collars needed extra holes punched so I could make them smaller. But they were worth it. :smile:


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

I agree with the statements about them being QH sized. The one I inspected the other day fit this mold too. They have simply been using their normal QH saddles and tack on him since they got him and he has been perfect with it. Next year I might do some rides with the guy who owns him as he likes to ride some of the same back country areas that I like up behind my place. I have a QH that has an extremely fast walk and so far gaited horses are the only ones who can keep up with him without having to trot or lope so it will be nice to ride with this guy next year and I won't have to do the trail Slinky thing where I ride for a while, stop and let my horse eat while I wait for everybody else to catch up and then go again, wash, rinse, repeat until the end of the ride. If they were easier to get out here I would probably get one or two for my kids who just like to trail ride but they are rarer than hens teeth out here.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I switched to Foxtrotters 2000. I've raised and broke a number of Foxtrotters. 
Easy to break, calm minded horses.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a foxtrotter mare that i absolutely love. My mare can walk, fast walk, foxtrot, trot, rack, and canter/gallop. The rack is mostly an inbetween gait- like from trot to canter or canter to trot. She doesn't hold it very well. She prefers to trot. According to her foxtrotting is work, and you have to half halt and insist that she gait, rather than just trot. She's super laid back and a little lazy.

Many gaited horses can do both- trotting and gaiting. My Paso does a non-suspended trot, and can canter. He does not have a 4 beat Paso gait. My friend has a Paso that paces so he isn't gaiting correctly for his breed either, but he is super fun to ride. 

I think foxtrotters are great and wouldn't hesitate to take another one, if i could afford it. 

Lunge the horse and see what gaits it has. Every gaited horse is different even within the same breed, so even though they should only foxtrot, doesn't mean the horse won't offer something else.


----------



## Maddie Lapin (Oct 15, 2019)

MustangTrainer said:


> Oh yeah, go for it! I've got a MFT mare, she will do all the specialized gaits and the regular ones, I've galloped and trotted on her, she jumps, she does barrels, she's a fantastic trail horse, short and long distance. MFTs are amazing and if you've got the chance to get one, go for it. ...MFTs are amazing.



I rode her again this weekend and I'm utterly hooked. She did a big beautiful 
posting trot and a fabulous gallop as well as things I have no idea what they were. Plus she's forward and responsive and a sweetheart.
Totally going for it, thanks.


----------



## Maddie Lapin (Oct 15, 2019)

4horses said:


> I have a foxtrotter mare that i absolutely love. My mare can walk, fast walk, foxtrot, trot, rack, and canter/gallop....Every gaited horse is different even within the same breed, so even though they should only foxtrot, doesn't mean the horse won't offer something else.



I had an amazing couple of rides with her this past weekend. She foxtrots if she's not in a hurry but she also gave me this gorgeous big posting trot and a variety of other things I don't know what the heck they were but bottom line is I fell in love. Thanks for the input, it's really been helpful.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Now we await pictures😀


----------

